# I Am A Lucky, Lucky Man



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stepping through the doors of Racing Green Cars, and you are rewarded with the sight of a beautiful car showroom, dominated (in my eyes at least), by a gorgeous piece of engineering - HZY as I will call her.

HZY is # 81 Sagaris. It has got the series 2 alloys on it, and a few other choice bits and pieces. But we will get to that. She is grey in colour - not a colour I want for a Sagaris - well, not until laterâ€¦.

Before we even get a chance to start drooling, we are welcomed with a bright and cheery smile, and a hello from a gentleman who I'm going to enjoy the next few hours with. Chris is his name, and he's already left me a professional but personal message on the phone, to get me down the RG.

We spend the next few minutes chatting (and making bad jokes), before he departs on a coffee run for us. (Bad joke example - "How do you want your coffee"? "In a cup"). Thus leaving us to start looking over HZYâ€¦. Cradling the drivers door mirror in my hand, my fingers find the nipple (steady now!), and the window drops neatly, and the door pops open into my hand. Swinging it open revels an Aladdin's cave of unexpected swoops and angles, mysterious switches, and the promise of so much more. Dropping into the seat for the first time (having removed the lower padding), is a lovely thing - everything opens out before you, and the stylish logic of the car starts to assert itself. The view through the windscreen is slightly pillbox like initially, but the eyes soon adjust to the sight lines on offer. The carbon black interior contrasts beautifully with the grey seat backs and the blue headliner (the roll cage is picked out in black, naturally).

Exiting the car, and now armed with coffee (good, to stop the drooling), we are treated to the Sagaris being woken from its slumber, and the car slowly makes its way out of the show room, and into the direct sunlight. At once the car transforms from brooding menace (the lady referred to it as the Bat mobile), into something that displays serious intent as well as a dramatic design. Butterflies are starting to build in my stomach - coffee, adrenaline and 400bhp in the second most expensive car TVR have ever put on the roadâ€¦. This should be interesting.

Chris and I get ourselves strapped in, and we burble away from RG, on a mission to get some heat into the components, and give it some go-go juice. He's giving me the full run down of all the interior switches, and is own personal thoughts on the car, open to all questions, and it's a good thing. I'm quietly bricking myself.

We swap over at the petrol station, and a few things I immediately notice. The rev needle quivers. No rock steady, 'everything is calm and easy' display for this car. It's quivering, like a [-]ready woman[/-] gun dog, straining at the leash. I like this. Second thing I notice is that the loud pedal is more of a loud button - a very instant response. Adding to the thought process, was the fact I had never driven a car with floor pedals before. Well, a childs go-cart doesn't really count! Negotiating my way away from petrol station, and not collecting any street furniture, a group of orphans, a shrine to Princess Diana, or any other road users (some of those things may not have been there), made my overworked brain feel a damn sight better.

Chris directed me clearly through some directions, and after a hill start (traffic lights), relaxed a bit with the fact I hadn't crashed it / stalled it or anything else bad. He then put me down a road that I will remember for the rest of my life. I know that we were chatting, but gradually my chatter dried up, and I got sucked further and further into the experience that this car offers. Simple words cannot begin to explain the immediacy of the contact the driver feels. This car was actually talking to you - "I just went over a pothole, but it doesn't matter at all - I'll keep deploying every last horsepower on to the road, and you keep us on the black stuff. Deal?"

Deal. Deal indeed. Deal done in fact (but Chris wasn't to know this - yet. Mind you, the fact that I was torn between being polite (talking, giving the car back), and being impolite (figure it out), made the journey interestingâ€¦.) It was during one particular section that I realised that I was doing a very good Petter Solberg impression - mouth wide open, catching flies (but not with the speed!).

To cut a long(er) story, we made it back. We then started to have a look at the stereo/Satnav in there. Very cool. Very, very cool. So, everything was in one piece. Including the wallet, which proceeded to take a right battering. Yes, that's right. I now own HZY. I will have it in a few days. Only problem is that I'm not going to be able to drive it. How can someone drive after being sleepless for that time? I want it. I want it now. So bad. So I've got myself my own registration (DG 54GGY), and a few sleepless nights to look forward toâ€¦.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Don1 said:


> Stepping through the doors of Racing Green Cars, and you are rewarded with the sight of a beautiful car showroom, dominated (in my eyes at least), by a gorgeous piece of engineering - HZY as I will call her.
> 
> HZY is # 81 Sagaris. It has got the series 2 alloys on it, and a few other choice bits and pieces. But we will get to that. She is grey in colour - not a colour I want for a Sagaris - well, not until laterâ€¦.
> 
> ...


GRR


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with your new Sagaris, and hope there aren't too many sad bits in that, no doubt, very emotional relationship. Le Mans next year?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Best looing new TVR IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Stunning

And a very wise and cunning move with the number plate ..................................... the 710 isn't going to want to drive a car with the plate "DG Saggy"


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You are indeed a very lucky man

Nice motor

B.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Barstweard!!

Enjoy it mate when you can as i know i would have a quick spin in one of these


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

shweet dude

or though your not the only one thats lucky i get to keep the golf gt for nowt. only 2 years old and im getting a new vw rocco

placing the order in a few weeks after my hols


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic post,and very very well done , looks fantastic....Enjoy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Scu..fuu...muu...grr...umble, grumble :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh boy are you going to have fun.............


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah....you might want to read this thread now

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=6371

:lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is the clock pretty? Assuming it has one of course.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning car.  Drive safely.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fantastic choice Don,you summed it up when you said it talks to you,these cars come alive when driven properly and the feedback is immense.There may be faster cars out there that handle and perform better ,but none will involve you so much as a Tiv,and the looks you get,well you will find out,and the noise oh yes the noise :yes: unk: .Enjoy it i know you will.Ps my Chimaera says hello :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant car... I had a Tamora. Have to say it was way more relaible than my Lotus Elise and that dash is mental. Sure there are some niggles, but I loved mine...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jon didnt realise you had a Tam,that is probably one of the most underestimated Tvr models in my opinion.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I totally agree Andy, it was superb for everyday use as well. I drove it over the cat n fiddle in a blizzard, commuted in it, went to France for weeks on end, saw over 160mph on the digital dash, overheated it on a ferry, and upset my neighbours early on Sunday morns


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Did someone say Chimera? (I'm keeping it)










And yes, it has some good modifications to it...

Clock? Actually, very, very cool display, including a flip-out sat nav (Pioneer?), that has some very cool clock displays on it... (worst thing is that I now need to sort out a watch for it - the Oakley Timebomb isn't enough. Xmas may be a B&R 93-01 Phantom) h34r:

PS Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Don,i like your style :lol: ,cool numberplate,what mods have you done?,mine has removed pre cats,lovely pops bangs and flames,leven bits a plenty,large alloy radiator and odds and sods like that.Really fancy a supercharger conversion for more grunt,thay are only based up the road from me but i have avoided visiting them as the credit card will take a severe bashing :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If they are round the corner though it would be rude not to even look at it properly though :lol:


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the kind words. Well today was the day - she's now mine! I've chalked up a few miles, and it is amazing. I'm finally getting used to the floor mounted pedals, and the power delivery is just savage (but in a nice way!). 2nd gear is apparently good for 100 (I said apparently, officer!), and I can believe it. I'm now ready to refuel myself, before going and playing some more...

But in the mean time, a few pictures...














































As the the Chim.... Home made carbon dash, leven bits and pieces, Nitrons, 5 stud wheel conversion, Tuscan S front brakes, Tamora rears, Spiders, Offords sports exhaust, 404 cam, Mark Adams chip, ramair filter.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats lovely Don! 

Those pedals are easy to get used to once the seat is in the right position... One thing I really liked was the looong throttle travel, without that youd be in the scenery with meters, its quite hard to just stab at it but pressing down in the higher gears is a joy, that engine just revs and revs... and of course you can set your own rev lights, i loved seeing them flash up thru the gears! ahh, maybe I should get another... Need to check the import regs, but it would be the only one down here I think, hmm....


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

There is one Sagaris in Sydney (Reg is TVR), but apart from that...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, i didnt know that... If one got into the country then im sure I could sneak in another... hmm... tempting...


----------

